# Sell 24-105mm f/4L and buy either TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II or 85mm f/1.2L II



## tphillips63 (Jan 8, 2013)

Really two topics.
I don't have to sell the zoom to get the other lenses I just don't think I use it a lot.

I have the 16-35mm f/2.8L II and 70-200mm f/2.8L II IS and that make three zooms that cover a huge range and are weather sealed.
I am a bit afraid if I sell it I will want it again someday even though right now it is little used.

I do have two nice primes, 50mm f/1.2L and 35mm f/1.4L and ready to buy either the 85mm f/1.2L II or the TS-E f/3.5L II.
I have a realy nice RRS TVC-34L Tripod + BH-55 Pro Ballhead with bottom plate and L bracket for the 5D Mk III, so with or without grip I am covered with the tripod for TS use.

I've always wanted a TS or PC or whatever the manufacturer of the time my gear was calling them, and I know lot's of you have and like them. Also I will eventually get the other one that I do not have after the upcoming purchase.

I am leaning towards the TS-E right now but when I look at the images online from the 85, I really like that bokeh too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2013)

Really, two different lenses. 

I have both, I use the 85L II much more, but the TS-E 24L II offers creative possibilities that are just not available with typical lenses.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 8, 2013)

I know :'(
This is a tough one for me, I know I will love them both but which one first is my dilemma.

At the beginning, if I had not gotten the 50mm f/1.2 first I would probably just have gotten the 35 and 85 but now that I have it I really don't want to part with it either.

It is a bit weird but the 50 and the 24-105 are my least used lenses.

I find it hard to get rid of them because when I do use them I really like them.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 8, 2013)

I guess my thinking would be that while your current lenses can't do what the 85L can, they can at least get most of the way there (you can step back and shoot 150 f/2.8 and get separation, etc). The TS-E does something none of your lenses can do with the T/S, but, it also can operate as a really sharp Zeiss-like prime as well.

Guess it depends what you think you'd use more of. If you tend to shoot people, street, action, etc more, than the T/S might not get used like your 24-105. If you are out landscaping or shooting cities, it might be the only lens you use


----------



## jstn (Jan 8, 2013)

If I were you, I'd grab the TS-E 24mm AND an 85mm f/1.8. The EF 85 1.8 is a great prime and dirt cheap. This will allow you to test the usability of the focal length without huge investment or loss when reselling. If you like the 85, you can always upgrade to L in the future. There is really no parallel to the TSE 24mm II so I think you'll always want to have that in your creative bag.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 8, 2013)

TS-E 24 II first. You already have all the ancillary gear (tripod, etc) to take a big leap in creativity with the TS-E if you like taking landscapes/architecture. jstn's idea of the TS-E + 85 f/1.8 is also a good idea.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks and the idea mentioned is great, I;m going to do the TS-E for now and if I want to I can get the 85 f/1.8, from what I hear it is so fast on focus and a really nice lens on its own.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 9, 2013)

The 85L and 50L are more similiar than you believe.

http://ramonlperez.tumblr.com/post/33253428138/fast-prime-shoot-out-pt-1-85mm-1-2l-ii-mini-review


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ramon, thanks for the reminder about your site. I have read those reviews a while back but I am glad I found them again.


----------

